

In Mobile Age, Sound Quality Steps Back - ilamont
http://www.nytimes.com/2010/05/10/business/media/10audio.html?ref=todayspaper

======
fishercs
I agree and disagree with this article, this isn't a night and day difference
any longer. When looking at analog devices the components that make up the
device are important as they reflect the quality of the music produced. When
looking at a digital platform, say a better laser, isn't necessarily going to
produce a higher quality sound.

------
px
Ironically, many younger listeners seem to prefer to lower quality of digital
tracks.

[http://technology.timesonline.co.uk/tol/news/tech_and_web/pe...](http://technology.timesonline.co.uk/tol/news/tech_and_web/personal_tech/article5847674.ece)

------
joubert
When at home, I listen to CDs on a B&O sound system, or streaming from iTunes
radio or Pandora.

I am considering getting a nice vinyl player, any suggestions?

